# I Don't Know what to do about our 6 years relationship please HELP! :(



## AndreaLee (Nov 21, 2011)

we start dating at the tender age of 19 we have a lot in common about our lifestyle and hobbies,and the good things about my boyfriend is he is always there when i need some money to help my family at some time.He is a very handsome kind guy but there's this problem that come up in our relationship he call me last week and said 

Im just gonna call him "BF" because i don't want his name to be exposed in this forum.

Bf:Hello Andrea! How you doing today?
Me:Im Fine Honey ^_^, so whats up?
Bf:You Know that i already gave you some time to think of this for a long time, i help you in every way that i can when you needed me and i think its now time to repay me in one of the most happiest way in a relationship to be rewarded to a man like me.
Me:What is it?
Bf:Your Virginity,After all you are already 25 years old your body is now physically ready for sexual intercourse.
Me:Honey,you know that i love you,and even though my body is physically ready my mental mindset is not yet......im very sorry but i can't do this right now.
Bf:What the Hell! i gave you everything Time,Diamond,Money and my HEART and you are still not ready!

and let me cut it from here because he said a lot of nasty stuff that makes my heart bleed in tears and broken in a thousand pieces :'(

so what is your advice from me? because my friends told me that i should break up with him, but i want others opinion that knows everything in the ways of a relationship.

I am really depressed right now and i can't sleep right because i always think about it at night.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

When will be the right time or situation for you? When you are married? Engaged? Have you told him what he needs to do? 

Did something happen in your past?


----------

